# Do you want Color Control in the Stable Leankernel?



## simplistian (Jan 10, 2012)

*Color Control in Stable Leankernel*​
*Do you want Color Control in the Stable Leankernel?*

Yes I do.5786.36%No I do not.913.64%


----------



## simplistian (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's do a poll.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## definator (Jan 11, 2012)

i want predefined better colors in stable, without the need to do anything more


----------



## krasnoff (Feb 3, 2012)

no.
It's light, stable and fast kernel, let's not transform it to the clumsy M0nStR0. just wait for a Supercurio and his Voodoo Colors & Sound (he promised them to us).


----------



## gr36 (Jan 11, 2012)

Its lean kernal. Lets not make into something its not. If u want colour control.... use another kernal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

why not if it's a features that can make things better?personally i use it a lot and i think that color control and nothin else don't ruins the kernel...it remains a very good kernel and not weighted..


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

sert00 said:


> why not if it's a features that can make things better?personally i use it a lot and i think that color control and nothin else don't ruins the kernel...it remains a very good kernel and not weighted..


Does it help with the artifacts in black parts of videos during video playback in a dark room?


----------



## jkc120 (Feb 14, 2012)

jkc120 said:


> Does it help with the artifacts in black parts of videos during video playback in a dark room?


Figured I would let anyone here who cares know that I had a chance to fiddle with colorcontrol on franco's kernel, but it did not help the video artifacts other than I could slightly reduce how purplish some of them looked heh.

Guess we have to wait for supercurio to hopefully do a voodoo screen app for the gnexus...


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

krasnoff said:


> no.
> It's light, stable and fast kernel, let's not transform it to the clumsy M0nStR0. just wait for a Supercurio and his Voodoo Colors & Sound (he promised them to us).


Where did he promise us anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, why not MN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

